# 1916 Hendee Indian bicycle on ebay



## stoney (Sep 20, 2013)

Needs restoring in a crate. $3K/best offer.


----------



## Balloontyre (Sep 20, 2013)

stoney said:


> Needs restoring in a crate. $3K/best offer.




There have been several teens Indians exchanging hands this year, 3 at MLC this spring.
Can you post the link to auction please


----------



## stoney (Sep 20, 2013)

Not sure how to post the link but here is the Ebay number   181221586865     Sorry I'm kind of a dinosaur with computers.


----------



## Balloontyre (Sep 20, 2013)

*Here it is*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/18122158686...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=181221586865&_rdc=1


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 20, 2013)

I believe it's been posted here before.


----------



## fordsnake (Sep 20, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> I believe it's been posted here before.




Mike, yes there was a discussion about this bike http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?44618-1916-Indian-Bicycle&highlight=1916+INDIAN...I still don't understand the purpose of the non original crate?  Anyone know anything about the "FULLY RESTORED 1916 BICYCLE  JUST SOLD FOR $15,850 AT AUCTION" the seller mentioned?


----------



## willswares1220 (Sep 20, 2013)

For the bargan rate of only $3000.00, why take it out of the crate and assemble it for viewing. That takes too much time and effort!
At least you know it's well crated for shipment......

           " TIME IS MONEY "


----------



## reversrun (Oct 8, 2013)

*1917 indian*

craigslist            http://orlando.craigslist.org/atq/4031636957.html


----------



## ZOOK (Oct 8, 2013)

speedobyke in last photo


----------



## squeedals (Oct 9, 2013)

Looks like he got an offer he couldn't refuse and ended the auction.


----------



## squeedals (Oct 9, 2013)

Hey......I just hit 300 posts........add a zero and I'm living for the CABE :eek:


----------

